# Γιαγιά και yaya  (Φιλιππίνες)



## sotos

Συνάντησα τη λέξη yaya σε αγγλόφωνα κείμενα που αναφέρονται σε φιλιππινέζες οικιακές βοηθούς. Σημαίνει για την ακρίβεια κάποιας μορφής οικ. βοηθό που η δουλειά της είναι κυρίως να επιβλέπει τα μικρά παιδιά, να τους κρατάει παρέα, να τα κοιμίζει κτλ.  Αυτό είναι κάτι που το κάνουν και οι παρ' ημίν γιαγιάδες, όταν δεν ευκαιρούν οι μαμάδες. Αλλά μπορεί να είναι μια σύμπτωση, αν διαπιστώσουμε ότι η ελλ. "γιαγιά" δεν μπορεί να σχετίζεται με την φιλιππινέζικη, λογικά μέσω της ισπανικής (όπως σχετίζεται π.χ. το _μπαούλο_ με το φιλιππ. "_μπαούλ_".). Γνωρίζει κανείς την ετυμολογία της ελληνικής λέξης  "γιαγιά";


----------



## velisarius

_Ayah_ is a loan word in the  English language, and it was used in colonial times to refer to a nursemaid for young children. Perhaps _yaya_ is a new variation?
Amah (occupation) - Wikipedia

Δεν έχω συναντήσει _yaya_ με την σημασία _οικιακή βοηθός. 

The art of hiring (and keeping) a ‘yaya’_


----------



## sotos

You can find the philippino (tagalog) yaya here  International Labour Organization, "An Analysis of the Situation of the Filipino Domestic Workers" p. 6 footnote 2, etc.
Thanks for the ayah. I see that dictionaries relate it with latin _avus_ (father, grandfather) and _avia_ (grandmother). So, it is possible that it reached Philippines through spanish colonization, and Greece through the mediterranean common culture of commerce and seamen. In the Phil's and other Malay-Indonesian-Polynesian languages they like very much to duplicate syllables. In Greece we do it mostly in babies-speak.


----------



## elineo

The word yaya exists in spanish meaning grandmother. The Filipino language incorporated Spanish loanwords as a result of 333 years of contact with the Spanish language (text from Wikipedia)


----------



## sotos

Thanks. I should have checked a spanish dictionary first.


----------



## ioanell

In regard with the etymology of the word “γιαγιά” (=grandmother), no dictionary of the Greek language refers or connects the word to a Latin or Spanish word in any way, but all of them hold it as an onomatopoeic word of the child language, which very often duplicates syllables.


----------



## sotos

Comparable to english "nanny", meaning both, grandma and baby sitter.


----------



## ioanell

Correct, Sotos.


----------

